# Chase Home Theater Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the Chase Home Theater Giveaway Qualification Thread.*

Once you are qualified for the giveaway, post in this thread that you are qualified and would like to be entered.

*Please DO NOT post in this thread until you are FULLY qualified. *

If you post prior to being FULLY qualified, your post may be deleted without notification.

*Qualifications:*

While this is a massive giveaway... we are going to make it fairly easy.

Qualification period is from _*March 1, 2012 through May 31, 2012*_.
_You MUST be a registered member of the forum by April 30, 2012 in order to qualify._
A random drawing will be held shortly after May 31, 2012 from the qualified entries.

25 (Twenty-five) "NEW" posts during the qualification period will be required *before* you can enter.
* You will NOT be qualified until you have all the required posts, plus met all of the additional qualifications herein.*

No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in your My System link. *** *THIS IS A NEW REQUIREMENT FROM PAST GIVEAWAYS!* ***

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this thread and posting below. *(Please MAKE SURE you are ACTUALLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread. You MUST be FULLY qualified before you post in the qualification thread or your post will be deleted without notification. This means you MUST qualify FIRST... BEFORE you post in the qualification thread. :T )
*

Best of luck... :T


*NOTE*: *This is the qualification thread ONLY... please DO NOT post in this thread until you are FULLY qualified.*

*NOTE*: *If you post prior to being FULLY qualified, your post may be deleted without notification.*


*For discussion on the giveaway, click here!*


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Woo hoo! I'm qualified! Enter me in for the giveaway!!


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified....please enter me and draw my name


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe I am qualified.


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

Count me in. It's perfect timing as I finish up my theater.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Count me in on this supremely awesome paramount giveaway.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe that I am qualified, and I would love to be a part of the drawing!

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 29, 2012)

I am qualified now.

Please enter me into the contest.

Thanks to Chase, HTS and MKTheater for opportunity.


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

I am qualified and I would love to win this system. Never won any contest giveaways, so pretty please, I would love to win this time (wink wink) :R

Thanks for holding this great giveaway!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified, Please enter me into the giveaway. :wave:


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I am qualified. Please enter me into the contest.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just checked, I've got my 25 posts for this month. Sign me up!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm qualified. I think that this is the best give away yet. Win or lose, thanks Chase.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in this amazing giveaway - thanks again CHT and HTS for the opportunity! :clap:


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am qualified. Please enter me into the contest.

Thank you HTS for putting together such a great give away. This is exciting.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Please enter me


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the CHT giveaway.

If I am the very lucky winner I will be doing a happy dance :yay: :yay2:


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I am "FULLY qualified" to win this AMAZING Chase Home Theater Giveaway!!!

I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY would love to win it 


Cheers, Joe


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, that is a ton of equipment. Count me in...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am now qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway 

All the best to everyone who enters :T


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I am fully qualified. Please enter me in the giveaway.


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

I am qualified, I would like to be entered into the giveaway. :jump:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I am qualified, and will try to keep my fingers crossed for the next 2 months or so. This will be the absolute perfect start to our planned basement theatre.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered. I would love to win of course, but good luck to all


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

:TT I am fully qualified, good luck to everyone.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am fully qualified as well. Pretty awesome system, would be great to win


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks to a very kind member :T I'm now qualified. Best of luck to everyone :TT


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe I'm fully qualified now. Please enter me into the drawing.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would LOVE to win this!


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Would love to make my HT an all CHT setup! I am qualified, and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Thanks to the Shack and Chase for the chance, and best of luck to everyone! :T


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I am legit finally.
Please count me in.

my apologies to those who entered before me - your odds of winning were just diluted however slightly. Please do not hold it against me, you understand the temptation, don't you?


----------



## Nak (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi!

I am qualified for the give away and I would love to be entered in the drawing! 

Thanks!!

Nak


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm finally legal! Best of luck to everyone here.
I'm so glad I found this forum, everyone has been so helpful and polite.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Fully qualified for the contest and an awesome giveaway. Would love to replace my single mfw15 with these! If I win I will raffle it off to those on this thread as a consolation prize!!!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to be entered into the drawing. Thanks Chase and HTS!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I am qualified for this amazing giveaway. Please enter me in the drawing!raying:


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

While I believe I am now fully qualified, I do wish to commend Chase Home Theater for supporting the home theater forum community with this giveaway and for the high quality and high performance standards they stand for. That being said, best of luck to whoever wins!


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> [*]Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this thread and posting below.




I believe I am now qualified, and would like to be entered into the giveaway. 

What a great promotion!


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am qualified and would love to win this!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Quite sure I'm qualified! This is an incredible give away, and my thanks go out yet again to HTS, Sonnie, and Chase Home Theater for their involvement, generosity, and support of this amazing community. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Actually I would love to Win the giveaway.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Thanks for another great giveaway.


----------



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

I am now qualified and would like to enter the drawing. Thanks to all involved for such a great giveaway!


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

I am finally qualified. I would love to have Chase speakers and subs... I have been curious about them for a long time now....


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

I am qualified and electrified at the prospects of a much needed upgrade ... for free! 

Funny enough ... this is the first contest that was motivating enough to get me posting. Back to lurking. Unless of course I win and then I'll be posting pics/impressions and any resulting damage to my home structure...


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Please sign me up. This would be a great replacement for my aging SVS, need some more bass for my theater.


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

I believe that I am qualified, please enter me in the Chase Home Theater giveaway. Thanks to all involved in putting this together, it will be an awesome system for the lucky winner (Hopefully me).:innocent:


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I am now qualified, and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks to all for the generosity involved.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Counted up my posts, checked and revised my My Home Theater and My System settings, and I'm good to go. Free stuff pl0x! In other words, please enter me in the contest!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We have a WINNER!*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*And the WINNER is.... (drum roll).... *


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

arty: *CONGRATULATIONS to J&D...* arty:

*The winner of our Chase Home Theater Giveaway!*

This system includes the following:

*Dual VS-18.1 Passive Subs*











*Dayton SA-1000 Amp*










*3 x SHO-10 Speakers*























*This system is valued at $3,175 !!!!!!*

:fireworks2: *.... And it ALL gets a new home with J&D!!!* :fireworks1:


----------

